# New Teaser Video - Autogeek's What's in the Garage TV Show!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Some of you may or may not know, but Autogeek has a brand new TV show debuting on Sunday, April 3rd about cool cars and the stories behind them.

*Tied to Detailing*
During each show, there will be what's called an embedded how-to feature on how to detail cars. As far as I know this is the first time this topic will be the focus of the features on a new TV show, at least here in the U.S.

I've done how-to features with *Bryan Fuller* on *Two Guys Garage*, *Sam Memmolo* and *Dave Bowman* on *Motorhead Garage* and coming up in April I'll have 3 brand new "how-to features" on *My Classic Car* with *Dennis Gage*, so how-to detailing tips have been done before, but not as one of the primary goals pre-determined for a brand new TV show. So this is a first.

It's also a first that we're bringing the TV World into the Forum World and visa-versa, bringing the Forum World into the TV World as the demographic groups are very different even though there are crossovers.

Without further ado... here's the thread thread I posted on the Autogeek forum this week to share a brand new *teaser clip* for the show and obtained permission to share it here also.

And if you're interested in watching the show, it will be available on the MastersTV website, usually a few days after it airs on TV.

I've also included some pictures I took while shooting the show... I took hundreds of pictures and will be sharing them as each episode air.

*New Teaser Video - Autogeek's What's in the Garage TV Show!*

Here's a Teaser for our new TV show which debuts on *Sunday, April 3rd at 11:30am Eastern Time* on *Fox Sports Channel*!

*What's in the Garage? - TV Promo!*​




*Show schedule for Fox Sports Channel*
*Sundays at 11:30am Eastern Time*
*Monday's at 4:30pm Eastern Time*​*Pictures from the show*
I took my trusty, dusty camera along and took *lots* of pictures. So if you see a car in the show that you're interested in I'll be adding these pictures to the www.AutogeekOnline.net discussion forum where you can post your comments or ask questions.

From reading other forums from other TV shows I found there is usually continued interest in specific cars, projects and people showcased on the shows that usually leads to questions on the forum... but there's usually no follow-up _*and no pictures...*_

So anyone that's been reading my forum posts over the years knows I'm pretty good at getting pictures and then getting them up in an easy to view format in a thread.... like this one... 

Here's a few samples...


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_Continued..._




























*1954 EMW built in Eisenach, East Germany - Not BMW*
This car is #144 of 152 coupes and was built at the old BMW factory in Eisenach, East Germany. It's actually a 1937-1939 BMW 327 but was built after WWII from pre-war parts and tooling. The car was completely restored in 2006 in Europe and is believed to be the only 327/3 with an EMW (Eisenacher Motorenwerk) badge in the U.S.














































This is an Oldmobile 442 *W-30 Option* car. While we were filming this episode a person called and wanted to buy the entire car collection just to get their hands on this car...









*Note the orange/red inner fenders...*


















*This is a restored Hurtz Rent-a-Racer in mint condition...*






















































:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow must have seen some fabulous cars on this


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

TV show looks really good, there's some amazing cars there!


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

that look great. Are they opening a petrol station in the UK 35cents sound quite reasonable.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thats great show


----------

